# Make Fractal Design Meshify C even better! 6x 2,5' drives + front fan 3D printed shroud



## NukeDukem (Dec 21, 2019)

Grab HDD_MOUNT.dxf.zip attachment. Unpack, lasercut it in 1mm stainless steel. Powdercoat it.

Find 3 short motherboard standoffs. Screw them like this:





Screw drives to the lasercutted plate.







Mount the plate with fastscrews. BOOM! Now you can put up to 6 drives on the back.




Check the clearence.




Want to hide cables on the bottom and improve airflow at the same time?
Take SHROUD_EXPORT.blend.zip. Unpack, export to format of choice and 3D print it.










Remove drive cage and the front fan. Put the shroud in.







Screw it in.




BEHOLD




The back side fitting is the biggest issue that I've found.




120mm fan fits very tightly. And on the right there is a visible gap. This, and the bend on the back is already corrected in the blend file I've attached.




There's still a lot of room for cables and optional 2,5' drive. Didn't check with 3,5' though.




Disclaimer: Provided materials (models and drawings) come without warranty.


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 21, 2019)

Very nice! What's the cost of getting the HDD tray cut and coated?


----------



## NukeDukem (Dec 21, 2019)

Don't know about UK, but I paid around 9€ for cutting + coat (tax included).


----------



## freeagent (Dec 21, 2019)

If you guys have an idea of something you would like done, you can talk to any sheet metal shop, or any machine shop and they would more than likely be more than happy to make something up for you. If you can supply a print, and exact dimensions it would be cheaper, and quicker.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2019)

Dude!

My concern would be the backside stand offs sticking through too far and touching the motherboard, since not all stand offs are made the same way.


----------



## NukeDukem (Dec 21, 2019)

freeagent said:


> If you guys have an idea of something you would like done, you can talk to any sheet metal shop, or any machine shop and they would more than likely be more than happy to make something up for you. If you can supply a print, and exact dimensions it would be cheaper, and quicker.


Yeah, I know. I really don't have much time for even small scale production. Just wanted this mods for myself. Maybe in the future.



thebluebumblebee said:


> My concern would be the backside stand offs sticking through too far and touching the motherboard, since not all stand offs are made the same way.


Not a problem. Standoffs stick only 2-2,5mm on the front. And remember that the motherboard is mounted on the standoffs already, so there's enough clearence. For the sake of beeing absolutely sure nothing will short I'm already going to cover them with electrical tape. You can grind the standoffs 2mm down if you really want.


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 21, 2019)

NukeDukem said:


> You can grind the standoffs 2mm down if you really want.



Or buy shorter standoffs from eBay.


----------



## MoupitShow (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Caring1 (Nov 13, 2020)

It's good to see my idea of the fan shroud in real life.
I'm not claiming to be the only person to have thought of it, but I have mentioned it on here quite a while back and was asked by someone if they could use it.


----------



## NukeDukem (Nov 26, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> It's good to see my idea of the fan shroud in real life.


People don't own ideas. Ideas own people  :^)


----------

